# First Time Buyer...



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey fellow 2coolers...I am in the market for a good SLR Digital Camera. I need some input on the camera I have eyes on...it is a Rebel T2i. Does anyone have user experience with any Rebel model that you are willing to share? They are hard to come by these days, but I managed to find a place that has some and they throw a 55-250 extra lens in the mix...from what I have seen it is a great buy for $1,200. 

Thank you in advance.

Lee


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No user exp from me, but here is a link to a Canon forum and a thread all about the T2I.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1012741


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Hey fellow 2coolers...I am in the market for a good SLR Digital Camera. I need some input on the camera I have eyes on...it is a Rebel T2i. Does anyone have user experience with any Rebel model that you are willing to share? They are hard to come by these days, but I managed to find a place that has some and they throw a 55-250 extra lens in the mix...from what I have seen it is a great buy for $1,200.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Lee


It doesn't appear they are all that hard to come by, nor does it look like $1200 is a great buy.

B&H was the first place I looked at. They have the camera body only for $699 and the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Autofocus Lens for $255. Shipping would bring that combo to the neighborhood of $975.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you for the info, I will take a look. I did not know where to even start, so I started at the usual places, Target, Best Buy, even Canon were sold out.

Another question...is there a standard lens? The specs are calling out a 18-55 as well as the 55-250.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

18-55 is the standard 'kit' lens normally sold with this camera.
I think the T2i is a solid start in the Canon DSLR market.
$1200 is too much for this combo, however.
Check out B&H & Abe's of Maine as mail order options - can save you the sales tax on the purchase, as well as a better combo price on the set-up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This site has some of the best reviews around.
dpreview.com


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Will do, thank you...


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Another question...is there a standard lens? The specs are calling out a 18-55 as well as the 55-250.


Is there a "standard lens?"... Actually, no. Canon bundles the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II with it. I guess if there is a "standard lens", this would be it. Various retailers commonly match up other lenses with camera bodies. Often referred to as "kit lenses" these are usually the less expensive lenses.

Unless one of these combos REALLY fits your needs, or you get a hard to pass up price break, you might be better off buying the body only, and the lens of your choice.

Note that Canon has two lineups in their lenses. Those with "L" in the description are the highest quality lenses. They are usually (but not always) white. Check it out at EF Lens Lineup

Here's a link to Canon's Digital SLR Camera lineup.

I think that most experienced photographers would agree with the advice "put your money on the glass." Technology advances cause frequent changes in camera bodies, but lenses don't tend to change like that. Lenses, and particularly the "L" series, hold their value amazingly well. I have a few that have had price increases since I bought them, and now I see used ones being sold on various photo forums for more than I paid for mine.

In short... don't be tempted to settle for a kit lens if there is another lens you would really prefer.

Dick


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I appreciate all the input...thank you.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Lesns for sale*

I have a Sigma 18-200 lens for a Canon EOS system that I'm selling. The lens is a couple of years old but vertually new. It was $485 new. I'll take $300. I have the box and all the info.

Call em at 713-977-4729
Les


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the info...camera came in last Friday. It was a mother's day gift, she was very excited. I did end up ordering from B&H, they are real hard arses about their regulations, it is understandable. Gave them a good review, about an 8-10, communication was lacking, but all in all a good experience. 

Camera was a Rebel T2i, with two lenses...


----------

